# Vita-chem Alternative?



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey everybody, Neither of my local fish stores or petsmart carry vita-chem. Is there an alternative?


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> Hey everybody, Neither of my local fish stores or petsmart carry vita-chem. Is there an alternative?


Try for some Seachem Nourish, or Kent Freshwater Zoe Vitamins - in my experience though I would stick with Boyd's VitaChem...even if you have to go mail order.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks....Mail order it is.


----------

